# Puppy and raw bottom? Please help.



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It should clear up quickly - I assume you will be taking him to your vet for first shots and check up very soon, so if it is still sore I'd get it looked at then.

I am always rather wary of using ointments or powders etc on a dog unless the vet advises - dogs lick things and ingest them, and some stuff that is safe for humns is not safe for dogs. I'm sure he will be fine, but I would hold off on the AB ointment unles you know it is safe for dogs.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

We call those "Klingons" around here. They happen, especially when Beau is getting a bit shaggy right before a groom. (Grooming always includes trmming/shaving his "sanitary" area.) Family usually informs me this way: "Dad, Beau's got poopie butt again! Do something!"


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

My vet suggested Neosporin when my Aussie has a minor operation to remove a cyst. She told me this is what most vets use and it will not harm the dog if ingested. I always check for cling ones after a poop. A warm paper towel right after is much easier than taking care of a dried on poop. Fortunately this happens very rarely.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Trauski said:


> Just brought my new puppy home after a 3 hour drive to pick him up. He's already taken his first poo, and although it was a formed turd, it was a little soft. He got a little poo stuck around his bottom and it dried. The area is red and irritated. I used a wet wash cloth to softened the dry poo, and then used a q-tip to put some antibiotic ointment around the area. I don't know what else I should do for the poor little guy!? Is this normal?


A red and irritated butt could indicate the puppy has been experiencing diarrhea. Did you ask the breeder? I would be sure to mention this at your vet visit (hopefully one is scheduled for today or tomorrow).


----------

